# Battlestar Galactica anyone?



## Uber Mega (Dec 29, 2007)

Anyone else a fan of the new (re-imagined) BSG?

I watch all the Prison Break, Heroes, Lost, Stargate, House. Deadwood etc. shows but BSG has always really grabbed me...excellent action, a cracking plot and uber hot women. Whereas Prison Break has 'dull' episodes every now and again (or for half a season in Lost's case) I don't think i've ever seen an episode of BSG that hasn't left me wanting more.

I can't wait for season 4, March needs to come NOW  

Also, anyone else enjoy Deadwood before it finished?


----------



## kmanick (Dec 29, 2007)

I love the new BSG.
I thought that movie they recently did on the pegasus (Razor) was great.


----------



## Lucky Seven (Dec 29, 2007)

I liked it at first, but then it just got too soap-opera-ey for me. Maybe it was just a phase and it improved after that, but I stopped watching it after the Black Market episode.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Dec 30, 2007)

I'm a huge fan of the re-imagined BSG. IMO, one of the best television series ever. There were a couple of dud episodes in Season Three, I thought, but overall they've kept the quality level high. I'll be sad to see it go after next season, whenever they actually finish it--there are rumors of them splitting the remaining 18 episodes over two seasons.


----------



## Tymon (Dec 30, 2007)

I love it too.


----------



## HaGGuS (Dec 30, 2007)

top show.......


----------



## Uber Mega (Feb 19, 2008)

BUMP

So BSG season 4 starts in March...the final season. Will you be there? I sure as hell will!


----------



## HaGGuS (Feb 19, 2008)

im more than ready..
bring that shit on... 
frakk yeaaaaaaa


----------



## kmanick (Feb 19, 2008)

Frak yess, easily my favorite show over the last 3 years.
I can't wait for this to start up again!!


----------



## darren (Feb 19, 2008)

It's pretty much the only show i look forward to watching. It annoys me that the new season isn't starting until March. :angry:


----------



## Uber Mega (Feb 20, 2008)

Mother fracker


----------



## Dormant (Mar 4, 2008)

Sorry for digging up an old thread. Just thought I would pipe up to agree that the re-imagined series of BSG is fantastic. The first episode of Series 1 (I think it's called 33) is brilliant. There is a real tenseness created in that episode because they have all been watching the clocks for days. 

If you like these types of well produced American shows I would recommend 'The Wire' which is still the best television series I have ever seen.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Mar 4, 2008)

It is a frakking sweet show: strong acting, sweet plot and huge cliffhangers... I'm an addict and I'm proud to say it. 4th season is the last... It will be a blast.


----------



## Christopher (Mar 4, 2008)

Fuck yeah! It and Jericho are the only reasons I sit down long enough to watch anything that doesn't have naked people in it.


----------



## Cancer (Mar 4, 2008)

Speaking of BSG, did you guys see this?

It's an interview with Eick and Moore on the legal concepts used in the show, the sound quality isn't great, but there's some fascinating insights into what Eick and Moore where thinking when they (re) wrote the show.


----------



## ZeroSignal (Mar 4, 2008)

Absolutely fracking amazing!

The title music never fails to send shivers up my spine either.


----------



## Uber Mega (Mar 4, 2008)

The guy who plays Lee Adama got his break by playing a dodgy role on a BBC TV show over here called Ultimate Force (with Ross Kemp from Eastenders and the dude who plays Muhinda Surresh in Heroes), a program about the SAS, it was shockingly bad. Pleased to say that he kicks major arse as Lee in BSG!


----------



## Hawksmoor (Mar 5, 2008)

I think I saw a couple of episodes of Ultimate Force... No wonder they seemed familiar when I first saw BSG and Heroes


----------



## jacksonplayer (Mar 26, 2008)

I've started rewatching my DVDs of Seasons 1 and 2 (have S. 3 on order) in anticipation of the new season beginning on April 4. I had almost forgotten just how good this show really is. It's great when you watch the episodes back-to-back, because you get a new sense of how well the continuity works.

You know that there is no justice in the world when a great show like this only gets four seasons, while crapola like "Two And A Half Men" keeps chugging along year after year. At least Moore and Eick get a chance to properly finish the series, and I can see why they chose to end after Season 4. They're close enough now to the endgame that stretching it out over two seasons might be difficult.


----------



## darren (Mar 26, 2008)

I love how the conflict between the monotheistic Cylon culture with its focus on finding "love" and the polytheistic Cobol/Caprica culture parallels the ongoing conflict between Christianity and other religions/cultures. 

It's a not-so-subtle commentary on our own struggles as a species to put aside the differences in our world views and stop waging continual war on ourselves (and each other).


----------



## Christopher (Mar 26, 2008)

I'm just glad they got a whole season to wrap things up. I just watched the series finale for Jericho and I can't believe how much they had to cram in to get that done.


----------



## Uber Mega (Mar 26, 2008)

Ahhhhh, it's been too long, hurry up and air it already!!!


----------



## HaGGuS (Mar 27, 2008)

I WANT MORE B.S.G ............. 


not long now...


----------



## El Caco (Mar 27, 2008)

I loved the first season, the network 10 dropped it, after awhile one of the other networks picked it up or maybe it was still 10 but it was on too late and I haven't really seen much of it since.

I think I'll will start buying it on DVD soon.

Man I can't wait until true internet TV becomes a reality.


----------



## Hawksmoor (Mar 27, 2008)

darren said:


> I love how the conflict between the monotheistic Cylon culture with its focus on finding "love" and the polytheistic Cobol/Caprica culture parallels the ongoing conflict between Christianity and other religions/cultures.
> 
> It's a not-so-subtle commentary on our own struggles as a species to put aside the differences in our world views and stop waging continual war on ourselves (and each other).



Exactly, one has to wonder how that will play out...


----------



## kristallin (Mar 27, 2008)

All I can say is Boomer


----------



## Hawksmoor (Mar 27, 2008)

LOL


----------



## HaGGuS (Mar 31, 2008)

godammit....
just a few more sleeps till the awsomeness that is b.s.g


----------



## Demeyes (Apr 1, 2008)

Great show. I started watching it just before christmas, I got a lend of the first 2 seasons on DVD. I really like how much grittier and real it is compared to most other Sci-fi shows. Also some of the Cliff-hangers are great, they really leave you wanting more. It doesn't fall into the same dull patterns that some shows tend to slip into. There are a few episodes that are not the best but overall the quality is excellent.
I can't wait to start watching season 4 now.


----------



## kmanick (Apr 4, 2008)

Don't forget this starts tonight!!!!!
Frakkin A!!!!!!!


----------



## canuck brian (Apr 4, 2008)

I took an overtime shift tonight and totally spaced that the season premiere was tonight.


----------



## darren (Apr 4, 2008)

It's on tomorrow as well on Space.


----------



## kmanick (Apr 5, 2008)

It was pretty good tonight. Starbuck is back and some weird shit happened with the cylons.
I don't want to spoil it for anyone that didn't see it.
I give it a


----------



## HaGGuS (Apr 5, 2008)

im about to view it..


----------



## darren (Apr 5, 2008)

This is gonna be an interesting season!


----------



## canuck brian (Apr 13, 2008)

Anyone catch episode 2 of the new season??? I don't wanna screw it up for anyone, but it was awesome.


----------



## HaGGuS (Apr 13, 2008)

un frakking real 
just when u think the plot cannot possibly twist again... it does..


----------



## HaGGuS (Jan 18, 2009)

Its baaaacccckkkkk.... 

What can i say but...BEST SCI FI SHOW EVER. 
Eureka is a dam close 2nd place.


----------



## HaGGuS (Feb 11, 2009)

Dam this show is good.
Spewing it is nearly over.


----------



## silentrage (Feb 12, 2009)

Best show ever.
The season finale with the all along the watch tower cover was unreal!


----------



## Cancer (Feb 12, 2009)

....and it's only going to get worse .....in a good way.


----------



## HaGGuS (Mar 22, 2009)

Its all over.... 
But what a top way to finish a series.

Now the wait begins for a show that will fill the void.

I.M.H.O i think this series of battlestar was 1 of the best sci fi shows ever screened.

SO SAY WE ALL.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 22, 2009)

Its been epic so far - not seen the last episode yet so NO SPOILERS 

I'd have to agree that its one of the best shows ever - I don't normally like reimaginings as they tend to be flimsy excuses to re-package superior material with inferior acting and re-sell it to the masses for commercial reasons but this is the exception.


----------



## kmanick (Mar 22, 2009)

I'm so bummed that this series is over.
good ending but could've been better.
IMO easily the best show on television, really the only whow I "had to watch" every week".
"Caprica" is supposed to start in the fall and there is a cylon movie supposed to be airing at the end of the summer.
Hopefulyy those will be at the same level of quality this show was.
I'm frakking bummed.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 23, 2009)

Watched the last episode - I'm also bummed but I'm glad I saved up the last three seasons and watched them _back-to-frakking-back yo!!_


----------



## Christopher (Mar 23, 2009)

Was I the only one disappointed with the whole end episode? I thought it was okay, it just wasn't up to the quality of the rest of the series story line wise.


----------



## technomancer (Mar 23, 2009)

Honestly I was pretty much disappointed with the whole last season.... the show jumped the shark HARD


----------



## ShadyDavey (Mar 23, 2009)

In retrospect the last couple of episodes were drawn-out where they could have been more concise. I understand that perhaps the writers wanted to feel that they had managed to achieve closure for each character but in places it verged on the maudlin - at least for my tastes. 

Oh well, thats probably the only real criticism I could voice.


----------

